# DIY outriggers



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone have any 'do it yourself' outrigger set-ups that work well? I'm working on something, just seems a little too easy. I'm wondering if I'm neglecting something. I'll post some pics and a description soon.


----------

